# Problem with 8970 Ford/New Holland Tractor to baler connection



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2015)

We bought this tractor last Winter and are having trouble with the baler hook up. Not getting enough pressure. Which side is positive and which side is negative? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

#5 needs input--Short Circuit

What tractor, bale, etc.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> #5 needs input--Short Circuit
> 
> What tractor, bale, etc.
> 
> ...


Tractor is NH 8970. But the rest needs explained better. Especially the question about which side is negative positive? For pressure in a baler?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Open center or closed center solenoid? That might cause problems if the 4900 was set up for open center hydraulics and I believe your 8970 is a closed center system. I can't remember, but I think there are 2 different setups on the valve block above your packer drive.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

HallsHay is right. Id have to look in the parts book to check for sure.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I had the same trouble with a 8730 Ford with a 8575 case baler. It required a solenoid on the balers hydraulic valve body on the inside of the hitch and make a setting change on the monitor. I'm sure it is about the same for you. Solenoid cost around $100 a few years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2015)

Changed to a closed center. (I am the wife, and having never used this site before, I have the question in Machinery and Tractors.) Thanks for any help!


----------

